# Jake Shields had plenty to say about 'dirty' Rousimar Palhares on WSOF 22 media call



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Jake Shields is unwaveringly forward with his opinion of WSOF welterweight champion Rousimar Palhares: He respects the fighter, but not the man.
> 
> Palhares’ sketchy history is well documented. The grappling ace has found himself in hot water multiple times during his career because of his refusal to release submissions in a timely manner.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's unfortunate this fight had to take place on the same night as a pay-per-view. For a promotion who tries to co-exist with the UFC, they sometimes don't make good decisions. This has to be one of them in scheduling fights on UFC nights.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be watching this fight over any fight on the UFC 190 card. Nothing on the UFC main card interests me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not even just watching Ronda Rousey?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Not even just watching Ronda Rousey?


Nope. Her fights are a joke. The division is a joke. Her opponent doesn't even belong in the cage with Rousey.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Karma will catch Paul Harris sooner or later. Maybe now's the time.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> Karma will catch Paul Harris sooner or later. Maybe now's the time.


I'd love to see him get embarassed again like in the Belcher fight. Sadly I can't remember the last time I saw Shields look remotely threatening.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Back in Strikeforce perhaps?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shields just choked out Ryan Ford and Brian Cobb back to back both in round one... That's pretty threatening.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's certainly true, he had to do that to earn the title shot.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watched this fight. I don't understand how Palhares is allowed to fight, the guy is dangerous, really slow in the head and he cheats every fight. The guy was digging his thumbs in Shields eye and then wouldn't let go of that crank at the end. Really sad this guy is allowed to fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He raked and gouged over 8 times... I was from row and the crowd was standing up like WTF yelling at Mazagatti.....

When the fight was done.. I was talking to Evan Dunham, Cody No love, Vinny Magalhaes, and Uriah Fabre and they were all saying that Palhares was a dirty fighter basically a POS.... Vinnys Brazilian and he wanted no part of that shit...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He raked and gouged over 8 times... I was from row and the crowd was standing up like WTF yelling at Mazagatti.....
> 
> When the fight was done.. I was talking to Evan Dunham, Cody No love, Vinny Magalhaes, and Uriah Fabre and they were all saying that Palhares was a dirty fighter basically a POS.... Vinnys Brazilian and he wanted no part of that shit...
> 
> ...


Heres the fight (not in English)






Palhares is clearly still on the horse meat. Shields was winning that fight until the 3rd. I honestly think the pokes changed the fight... Phalares used them to stop Shields getting position.

Shields tapped 10 times before the hold was broke.

Yeah, Paul Harris is a POS.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:

I find it funny at this point... This guy is a cartoon character.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I find it funny at this point... This guy is a cartoon character.


Yeah, the worst part about it though, is that underneath all the shitty things he does there is a really good fighter.

The way he rolled for the Kimura was beautiful.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Remember when he jumped on the cage?

That shit was HILARIOUS!

Dudes a complete piece of shit.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Supposedly they're (WSOF) going to drop the hammer on Harris tomorrow. I hope this asshole never gets to fight again. Eye gouging bitch. I know he's not the sharpest hammer in the toolshed, but it would be an insult to the retarded to call him one. 


...actually I'd like to see him fight one more time. Against Steve Mazzagatti.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> Supposedly they're (WSOF) going to drop the hammer on Harris tomorrow. I hope this asshole never gets to fight again. Eye gouging bitch. I know he's not the sharpest hammer in the toolshed, but it would be an insult to the retarded to call him one.
> 
> 
> ...actually I'd like to see him fight one more time. Against Steve Mazzagatti.


Who the hell will pick him up if WSOF drops him? He'll have to go to Japan or Brazil. All though it was Bjorn who said Bellator wasn't interested, not Coker.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that pretty much describes Rousimar alriht!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Who the hell will pick him up if WSOF drops him? He'll have to go to Japan or Brazil. All though it was Bjorn who said Bellator wasn't interested, not Coker.


You know I would agree that nobody will pick him up, but we're talking promoters here. It's up to the commission to ban him for life. Which they should do.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I foresee a multi year suspension from Palhares coming out soon. But yeah I'm surprised that he wasn't let go and yes no one but Japan or Brazilians would pick him up. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Aside from Mr Harris, doesn't anybody think that Shields should be dealt with too for punching Palhares after the fight was stopped? I get the eye rakes and sub stuff, but still he shouldn't have done that either.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Palhares signs with BAMMA!!!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Aside from Mr Harris, doesn't anybody think that Shields should be dealt with too for punching Palhares after the fight was stopped? I get the eye rakes and sub stuff, but still he shouldn't have done that either.



I think they should give shields an obligatory 2 month ban and pat him on the back honestly...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Palharres back to the UFC when he gets dropped by WSOF.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if BAMMA in all seriousness did sign him. Depends on what WSOF wants to do in the interim time. If they simply suspended him they might bring him back.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The annoying thing about Palhares is that he's actually god damn good. Okay, he raked Shields' eyes. That was a turning point of the fight. But at the end of the day he DID submit Jake Shields with a god damn Kimura. How many other guys have submitted Shields let alone do so with a move that's really been difficult to lock on for a lot of fighters these days.

Palhares is probably the most dangerous offensive submission artist in the world right now. He doesn't have the Maia control or transitions but it seems he hasn't really needed them as of late.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The annoying thing about Palhares is that he's actually god damn good. Okay, he raked Shields' eyes. That was a turning point of the fight. But at the end of the day he DID submit Jake Shields with a god damn Kimura. How many other guys have submitted Shields let alone do so with a move that's really been difficult to lock on for a lot of fighters these days.
> 
> Palhares is probably the most dangerous offensive submission artist in the world right now. He doesn't have the Maia control or transitions but it seems he hasn't really needed them as of late.


That's not a legitimate submission. Shields was not only blinded going into the 3rd round but he was psychologically defeated... he had complained at least 4 times in the previous round to no avail... his eyes were bleeding and after dominating 2 rounds in a row he walked into the 3rd complaining about his sight with a look of utter defeat on his face.

Palhares's fouls had 100% of an impact on that outcome..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's not a legitimate submission. Shields was not only blinded going into the 3rd round but he was psychologically defeated... he had complained at least 4 times in the previous round to no avail... his eyes were bleeding and after dominating 2 rounds in a row he walked into the 3rd complaining about his sight with a look of utter defeat on his face.
> 
> Palhares's fouls had 100% of an impact on that outcome..


Pulling off a submission victory over Jake Shields while Jake is on fire is still impressive.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pulling off a submission victory over Jake Shields while Jake is on fire is still impressive.


No its not, he had to cheat to get there. without all the eye rakes and illegal shots the complexion of the fight would have been different.

Jake had to deal with those fouls because the ref was incompetent so no its not impressive to me at all. 

Its almost good that Nick and Nate got into it with Khabib because if they would have been there to see that sub held that long after the eye rakes... it would have been an unprecedented fiasco and with all the background I think it would have been horrible for mma's image.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> No its not, he had to cheat to get there. without all the eye rakes and illegal shots the complexion of the fight would have been different.
> 
> Jake had to deal with those fouls because the ref was incompetent so no its not impressive to me at all.
> 
> Its almost good that Nick and Nate got into it with Khabib because if they would have been there to see that sub held that long after the eye rakes... it would have been an unprecedented fiasco and with all the background I think it would have been horrible for mma's image.


Jake would have won the fight without cheating, don't take it that I'm saying that.

What I'm saying is that Jake Shields is so high level in jiu jitsu that if you snuck up on him when he's asleep and locked in a submission it'd still be impressive.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jake would have won the fight without cheating, don't take it that I'm saying that.
> 
> What I'm saying is that Jake Shields is so high level in jiu jitsu that if you snuck up on him when he's asleep and locked in a submission it'd still be impressive.












Not _that_ impressive

I just can't wait for Jake Shields hearing, his fights might be boring but I can't wait to see him go after the commission when they try and lecture him for his post fight strike.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

In case it's not obvious...Jake Shields did win that fight. 

I find it funny that one near submission in a 16 year career = "not that impressive"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So in one thread I've got guys arguing with me that decisioning Demian Maia at Middleweight is impressive as hell yet when I say submitting Jake Shields is impressive I get called out on that too.

This site is ridiculous :laugh:.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So in one thread I've got guys arguing with me that decisioning Demian Maia at Middleweight is impressive as hell yet when I say submitting Jake Shields is impressive I get called out on that too.
> 
> This site is ridiculous :laugh:.





Joabbuac said:


> In case it's not obvious...Jake Shields did win that fight.
> 
> I find it funny that one near submission in a 16 year career = "not that impressive"


The issue wasn't did Jake Shields beat Jason Miller, the issue was that Jake Shields was so incredible that Paulhares subbing was like a Unicorn farting a rainbow. Jason 0-3 in the UFC almost tapped him out and Jake had to be saved by the clock.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Everything I say always turns into a federal case these days.

All I said is that tapping out Jake Shields with a kimura is always very impressive, even if you had to cheat to get it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah you have two BJJ black belts and Shields isn't a diluted black belt either. He was trained by one of the Gracies. I personally don't think the eye gouging was the setup though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I said set up as to give it the absolute maximum effect. Jake Shields very well could have been heavily effected from the eye gouging earlier on and it could have effected him massively by the time the submission came about.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way Rousimar will have to seriously get some help before he steps into any kind of cage again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's nuts man. It's so weird that he STILL does it. When I did some shitty points fighting karate tournament, every time I landed a punch to the face I was getting a warning. I thought it was cause I was hitting too hard (their rules were off and they thought we couldnt land strikes to the face at all). They were training as refs so they didn't tell me the problem, so I instantly stopped hitting hard all together and was only landing shitty little touches thinking I was getting warned for hitting too hard.

That's not relevant too much, but it's what humans do. If we keep getting in trouble like that, we over compensate. I'd expect Palhares to have a few situations where he's almost afraid to fully commit to a sub, instead looking at the ref and waiting for instruction. Nope, he just KEEPS doing it. It's nuts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As many have pointed out including WSOF higher ups, Palhares needs to get counciling. He thinks the rules somehow don't apply to him. Somehow I think that loss to Dan Henderson early in his UFC career may have done something to his head.


----------

